# No keyboard at boot (.config posted)

## Rukiri

Yes, I used genkernel mainly to save time as I have to install gentoo on 786 computers so give me a break, included is lspci -k, lspci -n lsusb lspci.

so when comes time to enter my password for my lvm/luks my keyboard does not respond (it's off as it would be backlit if it were on).

LSPCI -K

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMI2 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c00

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 1a (rev 07)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 2a (rev 07)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 3a in PCI Express Mode (rev 07)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:05.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Address Map, VTd_Misc, System Management (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c28

00:05.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Control Status and Global Errors (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c2a

00:05.4 PIC: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 I/O APIC (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c2c

00:11.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Virtual Root Port (rev 05)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset MEI Controller #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1d3a

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1d2d

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0010

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1d26

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1d41

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1d02

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset SMBus Host Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1d22

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0969

   Kernel modules: nouveau

02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0969

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 96b1

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

   Kernel modules: tg3

06:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 9172

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

07:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 9172

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

08:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8605 (rev aa)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

09:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8605 (rev aa)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

09:02.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8605 (rev aa)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

09:03.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8605 (rev aa)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

0a:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6315 Series Firewire Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3403

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

   Kernel modules: firewire-ohci

0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 96b1

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

   Kernel modules: tg3

0c:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 9172

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

0d:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 9220 (rev 10)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 9220

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

0e:00.0 USB controller: Texas Instruments Device 8241 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 8241

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

0f:00.0 USB controller: Texas Instruments Device 8241 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 8241

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

ff:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c80

ff:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c83

ff:08.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c84

ff:09.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link 1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c90

ff:09.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c93

ff:09.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c94

ff:0a.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cc0

ff:0a.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cc1

ff:0a.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 2 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cc2

ff:0a.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 3 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cd0

ff:0b.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Interrupt Control Registers (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce0

ff:0b.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Semaphore and Scratchpad Configuration Registers (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce3

ff:0c.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce8

ff:0c.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce8

ff:0c.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller System Address Decoder 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce8

ff:0c.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 System Address Decoder (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce8

ff:0d.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce8

ff:0d.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce8

ff:0d.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller System Address Decoder 1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce8

ff:0e.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Processor Home Agent (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ca0

ff:0e.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Processor Home Agent Performance Monitoring (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c46

ff:0f.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Registers (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ca8

   Kernel modules: sb_edac

ff:0f.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller RAS Registers (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c71

ff:0f.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3caa

ff:0f.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cab

ff:0f.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 2 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cac

ff:0f.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 3 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cad

ff:0f.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 4 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cae

ff:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cb0

ff:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cb1

ff:10.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 0 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cb2

ff:10.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cb3

ff:10.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 2 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cb4

ff:10.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 3 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cb5

ff:10.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 2 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cb6

ff:10.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 3 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cb7

ff:11.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DDRIO (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3cb8

ff:13.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 R2PCIe (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce4

ff:13.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Ring to PCI Express Performance Monitor (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c43

ff:13.4 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QuickPath Interconnect Agent Ring Registers (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3ce6

ff:13.5 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Ring to QuickPath Interconnect Link 0 Performance Monitor (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c44

ff:13.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Ring to QuickPath Interconnect Link 1 Performance Monitor (rev 07)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 3c45

```

LSPCI -N

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:3c00 (rev 07)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:3c02 (rev 07)

00:02.0 0604: 8086:3c04 (rev 07)

00:03.0 0604: 8086:3c08 (rev 07)

00:05.0 0880: 8086:3c28 (rev 07)

00:05.2 0880: 8086:3c2a (rev 07)

00:05.4 0800: 8086:3c2c (rev 07)

00:11.0 0604: 8086:1d3e (rev 05)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1d3a (rev 05)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1d2d (rev 05)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1d20 (rev 05)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1d10 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:1d12 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:1d14 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:1d16 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:1d18 (rev b5)

00:1c.6 0604: 8086:1d1c (rev b5)

00:1c.7 0604: 8086:1d1e (rev b5)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1d26 (rev 05)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev a5)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1d41 (rev 05)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1d02 (rev 05)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1d22 (rev 05)

02:00.0 0300: 10de:1180 (rev a1)

02:00.1 0403: 10de:0e0a (rev a1)

05:00.0 0200: 14e4:16b1 (rev 10)

06:00.0 0106: 1b4b:9172 (rev 11)

07:00.0 0106: 1b4b:9172 (rev 11)

08:00.0 0604: 10b5:8605 (rev aa)

09:01.0 0604: 10b5:8605 (rev aa)

09:02.0 0604: 10b5:8605 (rev aa)

09:03.0 0604: 10b5:8605 (rev aa)

0a:00.0 0c00: 1106:3403 (rev 01)

0b:00.0 0200: 14e4:16b1 (rev 10)

0c:00.0 0106: 1b4b:9172 (rev 11)

0d:00.0 0106: 1b4b:9220 (rev 10)

0e:00.0 0c03: 104c:8241 (rev 02)

0f:00.0 0c03: 104c:8241 (rev 02)

ff:08.0 0880: 8086:3c80 (rev 07)

ff:08.3 0880: 8086:3c83 (rev 07)

ff:08.4 0880: 8086:3c84 (rev 07)

ff:09.0 0880: 8086:3c90 (rev 07)

ff:09.3 0880: 8086:3c93 (rev 07)

ff:09.4 0880: 8086:3c94 (rev 07)

ff:0a.0 0880: 8086:3cc0 (rev 07)

ff:0a.1 0880: 8086:3cc1 (rev 07)

ff:0a.2 0880: 8086:3cc2 (rev 07)

ff:0a.3 0880: 8086:3cd0 (rev 07)

ff:0b.0 0880: 8086:3ce0 (rev 07)

ff:0b.3 0880: 8086:3ce3 (rev 07)

ff:0c.0 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0c.1 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0c.6 0880: 8086:3cf4 (rev 07)

ff:0c.7 0880: 8086:3cf6 (rev 07)

ff:0d.0 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0d.1 0880: 8086:3ce8 (rev 07)

ff:0d.6 0880: 8086:3cf5 (rev 07)

ff:0e.0 0880: 8086:3ca0 (rev 07)

ff:0e.1 1101: 8086:3c46 (rev 07)

ff:0f.0 0880: 8086:3ca8 (rev 07)

ff:0f.1 0880: 8086:3c71 (rev 07)

ff:0f.2 0880: 8086:3caa (rev 07)

ff:0f.3 0880: 8086:3cab (rev 07)

ff:0f.4 0880: 8086:3cac (rev 07)

ff:0f.5 0880: 8086:3cad (rev 07)

ff:0f.6 0880: 8086:3cae (rev 07)

ff:10.0 0880: 8086:3cb0 (rev 07)

ff:10.1 0880: 8086:3cb1 (rev 07)

ff:10.2 0880: 8086:3cb2 (rev 07)

ff:10.3 0880: 8086:3cb3 (rev 07)

ff:10.4 0880: 8086:3cb4 (rev 07)

ff:10.5 0880: 8086:3cb5 (rev 07)

ff:10.6 0880: 8086:3cb6 (rev 07)

ff:10.7 0880: 8086:3cb7 (rev 07)

ff:11.0 0880: 8086:3cb8 (rev 07)

ff:13.0 0880: 8086:3ce4 (rev 07)

ff:13.1 1101: 8086:3c43 (rev 07)

ff:13.4 1101: 8086:3ce6 (rev 07)

ff:13.5 1101: 8086:3c44 (rev 07)

ff:13.6 0880: 8086:3c45 (rev 07)

```

LSPCI

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DMI2 (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 1a (rev 07)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 2a (rev 07)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 IIO PCI Express Root Port 3a in PCI Express Mode (rev 07)

00:05.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Address Map, VTd_Misc, System Management (rev 07)

00:05.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Control Status and Global Errors (rev 07)

00:05.4 PIC: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 I/O APIC (rev 07)

00:11.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Virtual Root Port (rev 05)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset MEI Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev b5)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset SMBus Host Controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] (rev a1)

02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

06:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)

07:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)

08:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8605 (rev aa)

09:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8605 (rev aa)

09:02.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8605 (rev aa)

09:03.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8605 (rev aa)

0a:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6315 Series Firewire Controller (rev 01)

0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

0c:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9172 SATA 6Gb/s Controller (rev 11)

0d:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 9220 (rev 10)

0e:00.0 USB controller: Texas Instruments Device 8241 (rev 02)

0f:00.0 USB controller: Texas Instruments Device 8241 (rev 02)

ff:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link 0 (rev 07)

ff:08.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 0 (rev 07)

ff:08.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 0 (rev 07)

ff:09.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link 1 (rev 07)

ff:09.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 1 (rev 07)

ff:09.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QPI Link Reut 1 (rev 07)

ff:0a.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 0 (rev 07)

ff:0a.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 1 (rev 07)

ff:0a.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 2 (rev 07)

ff:0a.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Power Control Unit 3 (rev 07)

ff:0b.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Interrupt Control Registers (rev 07)

ff:0b.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Semaphore and Scratchpad Configuration Registers (rev 07)

ff:0c.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0c.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0c.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller System Address Decoder 0 (rev 07)

ff:0c.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 System Address Decoder (rev 07)

ff:0d.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0d.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Unicast Register 0 (rev 07)

ff:0d.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller System Address Decoder 1 (rev 07)

ff:0e.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Processor Home Agent (rev 07)

ff:0e.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Processor Home Agent Performance Monitoring (rev 07)

ff:0f.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Registers (rev 07)

ff:0f.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller RAS Registers (rev 07)

ff:0f.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 0 (rev 07)

ff:0f.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 1 (rev 07)

ff:0f.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 2 (rev 07)

ff:0f.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 3 (rev 07)

ff:0f.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Target Address Decoder 4 (rev 07)

ff:10.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 0 (rev 07)

ff:10.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 1 (rev 07)

ff:10.2 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 0 (rev 07)

ff:10.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 1 (rev 07)

ff:10.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 2 (rev 07)

ff:10.5 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller Channel 0-3 Thermal Control 3 (rev 07)

ff:10.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 2 (rev 07)

ff:10.7 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Integrated Memory Controller ERROR Registers 3 (rev 07)

ff:11.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 DDRIO (rev 07)

ff:13.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 R2PCIe (rev 07)

ff:13.1 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Ring to PCI Express Performance Monitor (rev 07)

ff:13.4 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 QuickPath Interconnect Agent Ring Registers (rev 07)

ff:13.5 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Ring to QuickPath Interconnect Link 0 Performance Monitor (rev 07)

ff:13.6 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E5/Core i7 Ring to QuickPath Interconnect Link 1 Performance Monitor (rev 07)

```

ran memtest, everything is fine..issues are only with the systemrescuecd. 

LSUSB

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 05ac:129c Apple, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1b1c:1b02 Corsair 

```

Kernel Config (Genkernel generated .config)

http://bpaste.net/show/44332/

[code:1:0a631ea6ff]

#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 3.6.0-rc4 Kernel Configuration

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_TASK_XACCT is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_LOGINUID_IMMUTABLE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

# CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_X32 is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=m

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS is not set

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPVTI is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_LRO=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE_CT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

#

# Xtables matches

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP is not set

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFB is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MQPRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CHOKE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_QFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CODEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PLUG is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

# CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER is not set

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

# CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE=m

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RXKAD=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_NOINLINE=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MLME_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HT_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_IBSS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_PS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MPL_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MPATH_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MHWMP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH_SYNC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_TDLS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_WIMAX=m

CONFIG_WIMAX_DEBUG_LEVEL=8

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_NET_9P=m

# CONFIG_NET_9P_RDMA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/udevadm"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_REGMAP_I2C=m

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

#

# DRBD disabled because PROC_FS, INET or CONNECTOR not selected

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

CONFIG_PHANTOM=m

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_PTI is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

CONFIG_DS1682=m

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_PHUB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2X_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

# CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=m

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=m

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

# CONFIG_PATA_ARASAN_CF is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m

# CONFIG_

----------

## hdias

You can get to the grub screen where boot options are editable and add this "i8042.nopnp=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1" to the boot options to solve the problem.

----------

## Rukiri

Okay USB3 loads perfectly, but USB 2.0 doesn't seem to load and I'm wondering why? I have enabled usb2 in my kernel.

Anyone know what's up?

----------

## DONAHUE

suppose you booted the sysresccd, mounted the gentoo partitions, and ran lsusb > /mnt/gentoo/sysresc, rebooted to the installed system gui, ran  lsusb > /gen, emerged meld, ran meld and compared /sysresc and /gen.

If the lsusb results are not helpful perhaps similar for lspci-k

----------

## Rukiri

Was a kernel error, works perfectly in git sources rc3.

----------

